# AQN



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wondering if anyone holds this?
Seems like it has performed well over the past few year.
The P/E is high at 30 but it also has a beta of 0.17 and a 5.16% dividend. 

I have not had the chance yet the comb through the financials yet, but wondering what you guys think about it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, bought around $7.50 a year+ ago and held since, buy and holder here ... latest news (surprise) was dividend payment switched to US$, great for RRSP. Heard there was some business partnership with Emera (big electrical producer in NS) in the wind energy sector ... this needs to be verified though.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm I did not know about the US div.
Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax? Or not as it is a CDN company?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Since the payment is in USD would there be the 15% withholding tax?


 ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... not in an RRSP/LIRA but in TFSA for sure. It is a Canadian company that used to paid dividends in C$ but somewhere (not too long ago), it switched to paying in US$ which I found out by surprise as mentioned above. I'm a buy it, set it and forgetaboutit type of investor.


No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought there was an older thread than this but here are additional views

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/47170-Emera-or-Algonquin-Power?highlight=aqn

I have happily owned this one since 2012 with an ACB of 5.74 and enjoyed the dividends that have been paid and increased along the way. In the very short term it has held up better than others. I am still holding.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> No, it won't, the currency doesn't affect the withholding tax.



there's always the hair-splitting exception that proves the rule!

theoretically canadian stocks paying USD dividends can be held in USD accounts, where they will *not* be subject to US NR withholding tax & where they *will* continue to generate those lovely canadian dividend tax credits.

this works fine at the big bank discount brokers, they have mainframes that can pick up on these fine-tuned details.

however IB cannot. One cmf member has posted a note he rec'd from IB saying such stocks will be subject to 15% WD if their clients hold em in USD account.

does anyone know what virtual broker does? how about questrade? i would, btw, not rely on what the representatives say they think is going to happen. I'd only rely upon what a trustworthy client source reported as historical fact, done & done.

returning to IB, the situation is not beyond repair. Obviously an Algonquin shareholder at IB would choose to hold shares in CAD account & pay the broker's FX on the dividend, because the alternative - pay 15% WH, lose eligible tax credits - is far worse.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN announces 10% increase to their dividend (in USD)

Liking AQN here now that they have more substantial underlying cash flow. And I own shares now too.

http://investors.algonquinpower.com/file.aspx?IID=4142273&FID=34302375


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I`m keeping my eye out for this..


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought into this company last week. I plan to hold long term as well.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a slightly underweight position so I'm definitely interested in adding more if it pulls back. Nothing wrong IMO with Emera unloading most of their stake.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

kelaa said:


> Emera dumped a 50 million stake in Algonquin in a secondary offering (at 10.85) over the course of May 17 - May 18. It seems it sold fairly quickly. Today the huge trading volume appears to be some people offloading those shares for a quick profit.


Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)

It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price

I got my allocations from TDDI .. may dump them quickly though, not enough % profit
asked 900 > 400 allocated
500 > 200
500 > 200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Owned for well over a year now. Happy to do so.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> Can't sell those shares until they settle (5/24)
> 
> It's just normal for stocks to drop to the newest offer price
> 
> ...


Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.


----------



## Daimao (May 20, 2016)

I bought 85 shares at 11.41 the day before Emera dumped their shares. I am not too worried about the $1000, but I think i will have been well spent at that div yield and the pace the company is going at. The hydro plants/wind/solar plants are all in 10+ year contracts to sell their electricity from my understanding, which is some nice piece of mind. With COP21 putting the squeeze on oil/coal power liquid natural gas is going to be a big player in the near future too for providing cleaner but still consistent power output, and AQN has a few out West in the US and Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good

In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong

IMHO


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kelaa said:


> Are you sure about not being able to trade the shares? In my account, it doesn't appear to be any different from a transactable security. The volume was at 9.7 million was almost 15 times average daily.



one can sell shares one has just bought, even a split second after buying them. No need to wait for settlement date. I believe it's called day trading.

save & except ... some brokerages may not be set up online to be able to do this in registered accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> In the last couple of week I have purchased 5200 shares and I am never wrong
> 
> IMHO




lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:

has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> lol the voice from the root cellar speaks .each:
> 
> has spring come to The Rock yet, 1980?


I am now at less than a year for the move to retirement:

Just added another 1800 shares of aqn

Banks did not drop as I was thinking,,still have over 200k in trading account,
I have to learn new TD trading account

I did learn that so far this year I have made 149 trades
Lots of new info on new TD trading account,will take awhile to learn
old dog new tricks

Up to 1700 monthly div`s

starting to move to div`s for retirement,,,,and to stop trading and let things be

Will buy some AW.un soon

Can`t wait to retire will be 56 so old so little time


----------

